# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  اسئلة واجوبة فى رمضان (بن عثيمين)

## مرهف

*
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته




لشيخ العثيمين رحمه الله تعالى



ماذا يجب أن نفعله في رمضان؟





شهر رمضان عظيم مبارك، أنزل الله فيه القرآن هدى للناس وبيِّنات من الهدى والفرقان، وجعل صومه ركناً من أركان الإسلام، وقيامه نافلة تزداد بها الحسنات، وتكون سبباً في النجاة من النيران. ففي الصحيحين عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلّم أن «مَن صام رمضان إيماناً واحتساباً غُفِرَ له ما تقدَّم من ذنبه، ومَن قام ليلة القدر إيماناً واحتساباً غُفِرَ له ما تقدَّم من ذنبه»(1). مَن صام رمضان إيماناً، أي إيماناً بالله عز وجل، وإيماناً بشريعة الله وقبولاً لها، وإذعاناً واحتساباً لثواب الله الذي رتَّبه على هذا الصيام وكذلك القيام، فمن قام رمضان أو ليلة القدر متصفاً بهذين الوصفين ـ الإيمان والاحتساب ـ غفر الله له ما تقدم من ذنبه، وإننا إذا نظرنا إلى الماضي وجدنا أن هذا الشهر المبارك صارت فيه مناسبات عظيمة، يفرح المؤمن بذكراها ونتائجها الحسنة.



المناسبة الأولى: أن الله تعالى أنزل فيه القرآن، أي ابتدأ إنزاله في هذا الشهر وجعله مباركاً، فتح المسلمون به أقطار الأرض شرقاً وغرباً، واعتزَّ المسلمون به وظهرت راية الإسلام على كل مكان.



ولا يخفى علينا جميعاً أن الخليفة الراشد عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه أتي إليه بتاج كسرى من المدائن إلى المدينة محمولاً على جملين، كما ذُكِرَ ذلك في التاريخ، وضع بين يديه رضي الله عنه، لم ينقص منه خرزة واحدة، كل هذا من عزَّة المسلمين وذلة المشركين ولله الحمد، وإننا لواثقون أن الأمة الإسلامية سترجع إلى القرآن الكريم، وستحكم به، وستكون لها العزة بعد ذلك إن شاء الله.



ولكن لابدَّ لجاني العسل من قرص النحل، ولجاني الورد من الشوك، لابد أن يتقدم النصر امتحان لمن قاموا بالإسلام والدعوة إليه، لأن الله تعالى قال في كتابه: {وَلَنَبْلُوَنَّكُمْ حَتَّى نَعْلَمَ الْمُجَـاهِدِينَ مِنكُمْ وَالصَّـابِرِينَ} [محمد: 31]، وقال تعالى: {أَمْ حَسِبْتُمْ أَن تَدْخُلُواْ الْجَنَّةَ وَلَمَّا يَأْتِكُم مَّثَلُ الَّذِينَ خَلَوْاْ مِن قَبْلِكُم مَّسَّتْهُمُ الْبَأْسَآءُ وَالضَّرَّآءُ وَزُلْزِلُواْ حَتَّى يَقُولَ الرَّسُولُ وَالَّذِينَ ءَامَنُواْ مَعَهُ مَتَى نَصْرُ اللَّهِ أَلاَ إِنَّ نَصْرَ اللَّهِ قَرِيبٌ } [البقرة: 214].
*

----------


## مرهف

*المناسبة الثانية في هذا الشهر المبارك: غزوة بدر، وكانت غزوة بدر في السنة الثانية من الهجرة، وكان سببها أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلّم سمع أن عيراً لقريش يقودها أبوسفيان قادمة من الشام إلى مكة، فلما علم بذلك ندب أصحابه السريع منهم أن يخرجوا إلى هذه العير من أجل أن يأخذوها؛ لأن قريشاً استباحت إخراج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلّم وأصحابه من ديارهم وأموالهم، ولم يكن بينهم وبين النبي صلى الله عليه وسلّم عهد ولا ذمة، فخرج صلى الله عليه وسلّم إلى عيرهم من أجل أن يأخذها، وخرج بعدد قليل، ثلاثمائة وبضعة عشر رجلاً، لأنهم لا يريدون الحرب، ولكنهم يريدون أخذ العير فقط، فلم يخرجوا إلا بهذا العدد القليل ومعهم سبعون بعيراً يعتقبونها وفَرَسَانِ فقط.



أما أبوسفيان الذي كانت معه العير، فأرسل إلى أهل مكة يستحثهم، ليحموا عيرهم ويمنعوها من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلّم، فخرج أهل مكة بحدِّهم وحديدهم وكبريائهم وبطرهم، خرجوا كما وصفهم الله بقوله: {خَرَجُواْ مِن دِيَـارِهِم بَطَراً وَرِئَآءَ النَّاسِ وَيَصُدُّونَ عَن سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَاللَّهُ بِمَا يَعْمَلُونَ مُحِيطٌ } [الأنفال: 47].



وفي أثناء الطريق بلغهم أن أباسفيان نجا بعيره من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلّم، فاستشار بعضهم بعضاً، هل يرجعون أو لا يرجعون، فقال أبوجهل ـ وكان زعيمهم ـ والله لا نرجع حتى نقدم بدراً فنقيم عليها ثلاثاً، ننحر فيها الجزور، ونسقى فيها الخمور، وتعزف علينا القِيان، وتسمع بنا العرب فلا يزالون يهابوننا أبداً.



فهذه الكلمات تدل على الكبرياء والغطرسة، والثقة بالباطل ليدحض به الحق.. والتقوا بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلّم بحدِّهم وحديدهم وكبريائهم وبطرهم وقوتهم، وكانوا ما بين تسعمائة وألف، أما النبي صلى الله عليه وسلّم وأصحابه فكانوا ثلاثمائة وبضعة عشر رجلاً، والتقت الطائفتان، جنود الله عز وجل وجنود الشيطان، وكانت العاقبة لجنود الله عز وجل، قتل من قريش سبعون رجلاً من عظمائهم وشرفائهم ووجهائهم، وأُسر منهم سبعون رجلاً، وأقام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلّم ثلاثة أيام في عرصة القتال كعادته، بعد الغلبة والظهور، وفي اليوم الثالث ركب حتى وقف على قليب بدر التي ألقي فيها من صناديد قريش أربعة وعشرون رجلاً، وقف على القليب يدعوهم بأسمائهم وأسماء آبائهم، يقول: «يا فلان ابن فلان، هل وجدت ما وعد ربكم حقاً، إني وجدت ما وعدني ربي حقاً». فقالوا: يا رسول الله، كيف تكلم أناساً قد جَيَّفُوْا؟ ـ أي صاروا جيفاً ـ قال: «ما أنتم بأسمع لِمَا أقول منهم، ولكنهم لا يستجيبون»، أو قال: «لا يرجعون قولاً»(2).



ثم رجع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلّم إلى المدينة النبوية منتصراً ولله الحمد.
*

----------


## مرهف

*المناسبة الثالثة: فتح مكة، كانت مكة قد استولى عليها المشركون وخرَّبوها بالكفر والشرك والعصيان، فأذن الله سبحانه وتعالى لنبيه صلى الله عليه وسلّم أن يُقاتل أهلها وأحلها له ساعة من نهار، ثم عادت حرمتها بعد الفتح كحرمتها قبل الفتح، ودخلها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلّم في يوم الجمعة في العشرين من شهر رمضان عام ثمانية من الهجرة، مظفراً منصوراً حتى وقف على باب الكعبة وقريش تحته ينتظرون ماذا يفعل بهم، فقال لهم: «يا قريش، ما ترون أني فاعل بكم؟» قالوا: خيراً، أخٌ كريمٌ وابن أخٍ كريم. فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلّم: «اذهبوا فأنتم الطلقاء»(3). فمَنَّ عليهم بعد القدرة عليهم، وهذا غاية ما يكون من الخُلُق والعفو.



وبعد عرض المناسبات في هذا الشهر لنا أن نقول: ما الذي ينبغي أن نفعله في شهر رمضان؟.. الذي نفعله في هذا الشهر المبارك إما واجب وإما مندوب، فالواجب هو الصيام، والمندوب هو القيام.



والصيام كلنا يعرف هو الإمساك عن المفطرات من طلوع الفجر إلى غروب الشمس تعبداً لله، دليله قوله تعالى: {فَالانَ بَـاشِرُوهُنَّ وَابْتَغُواْ مَا كَتَبَ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ وَكُلُواْ وَاشْرَبُواْ حَتَّى يَتَبَيَّنَ لَكُمُ الْخَيْطُ الأَبْيَضُ مِنَ الْخَيْطِ الأَسْوَدِ مِنَ الْفَجْرِ ثُمَّ أَتِمُّواْ الصِّيَامَ إِلَى الَّيْلِ} [البقرة: 187].



والغرض من الصيام ليس ترويض البدن على تحمل العطش وتحمل الجوع والمشقة، ولكن هو ترويض النفس على ترك المحبوب لرضا المحبوب. والمحبوب المتروك هو الأكل والشرب والجِماع، هذه هي شهوات النفس.



أما المحبوب المطلوب رضاه فهو الله عز وجل، فلابد أن نستحضر هذه النيَّة أننا نترك هذه المفطرات طلباً لرضا الله عز وجل.



والحكمة من فرض الصيام على هذه الأمة قد بيَّنها الله سبحانه وتعالى في قوله: {يأَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ ءَامَنُواْ كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمُ الصِّيَامُ كَمَا كُتِبَ عَلَى الَّذِينَ مِن قَبْلِكُمْ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَّقُونَ } [البقرة: 183]، ولعلَّ هنا للتعليل، أي لأجل أن تتقوا الله، فتتركوا ما حرَّم الله، وتقوموا بما أوجب الله. وفي الصحيح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلّم أنه قال: «مَن لم يدع قول الزور والعمل به والجهل، فليس لله حاجة في أن يدع طعامه وشرابه»(4).



أي أن الله لا يريد أن ندع الطعام والشراب، إنما يريد منا أن ندع قول الزور والعمل به والجهل، ولهذا يندب للصائم إذا سبَّه أحدٌ وهو صائم أو قاتله فليقل: إني صائم، ولا يرد عليه؛ لأنه لو ردَّ عليه لردَّ عليه الأول ثم ردَّ عليه ثانياً، فيرد الأول، ثم هكذا يكون الصيام كله سباً ومقاتلة، وإذا قال : إني صائم، أعلم الذي سبَّه أو قاتله بأنه ليس عاجزاً عن مقابلته ولكن الذي منعه من ذلك الصوم، وحينئذٍ يكفُّ الأول ويخجل، ولا يستمر في السبِّ والمقاتلة.



هذه هي الحكمة من إيجاب الصيام، وإذا كان كذلك فينبغي لنا في الصوم أن نحرص على فعل الطاعات من الذكر، وقراءة القرآن، والصلاة، والصدقة، والإحسان إلى الخلق، وبسط الوجه، وشرح الصدر، وحسن الخلق، كل ما نستطيع أن نهذِّب أنفسنا به فإننا نعمله.



فإذا ظلَّ المسلم على هذه الحالة طوال الشهر، فلابد أن يتأثر ولن يخرج الشهر إلا وهو قد تغيَّر حاله، ولهذا شُرع في آخر الشهر أن يُخْرِج الإنسان زكاة الفطر تكميلاً لتزكية النفس؛ لأن النفس تزكو بفعل الطاعات وترك المحرمات، وتزكوا أيضاً ببذل المال، ولهذا سُمِّي بذل المال زكاة.
*

----------


## مرهف

*س1: ما هي المفطرات التي تفطر الصائم؟



ج1: المفطرات في القرآن ثلاثة: الأكل، الشرب، الجماع، ودليل ذلك قوله تعالى: {فَالانَ بَاشِرُوهُنَّ وَابْتَغُواْ مَا كَتَبَ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ وَكُلُواْ وَاشْرَبُواْ حَتَّى يَتَبَيَّنَ لَكُمُ الْخَيْطُ الأَبْيَضُ مِنَ الْخَيْطِ الأَسْوَدِ مِنَ الْفَجْرِ ثُمَّ أَتِمُّواْ الصِّيَامَ إِلَى الَّيْلِ} [البقرة: 187].



فبالنسبة للأكل والشرب سواء كان حلالاً أم حراماً، وسواء كان نافعاً أم ضاراً أو لا نافعاً ولا ضاراً، وسواء كان قليلاً أم كثيراً، وعلى هذا فشُرب الدخان مفطر، ولو كان ضاراً حراماً.



حتى إن العلماء قالوا: لو أن رجلاً بلع خرزة لأفطر. والخرزة لا تنفع البدن ومع ذلك تعتبر من المفطرات. ولو أكل عجيناً عجن بنجس لأفطر مع أنه ضار.



الثالث: الجماع.. وهو أغلظ أنواع المفطرات. لوجوب الكفارة فيه، والكفارة هي عتق رقبة، فإن لم يجد فصيام شهرين متتابعين، فإن لم يستطع فإطعام ستين مسكيناً.



الرابع: إنزال المني بلذة، فإذا أخرجه الإنسان بلذة فسد صومه، ولكن ليس فيه كفارة، لأن الكفارة تكون في الجماع خاصة.



الخامس: الإبر التي يُستغنى بها عن الطعام والشراب، وهي المغذية، أما الإبر غير المغذية فلا تفسد الصيام سواء أخذها الإنسان بالوريد، أو بالعضلات، لأنها ليست أكلاً ولا شرباً ولا بمعنى الأكل والشرب.



السادس: القيء عمداً، فإذا تقيأ الإنسان عمداً فسد صومه، وإن غلبه القيء فليس عليه شيء.



السابع: خروج دم الحيض أو النفاس، فإذا خرج من المرأة دم الحيض أو النفاس ولو قبل الغروب بلحظة فسد الصوم.



وإن خرج دم النفاس أو الحيض بعد الغروب بلحظة واحدة صحَّ صومها.



الثامن: إخراج الدم بالحجامة، لقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلّم: «أفطر الحاجم والمحجوم»(5)، فإذا احتجم الرجل وظهر منه دم فسد صومه، وفسد صوم من حجمه إذا كانت بالطريقة المعروفة في عهد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلّم، وهي أن الحاجم يمص قارورة الدم، أما إذا حجم بواسطة الآلات المنفصلة عن الحاجم، فإن المحجوم يفطر، والحاجم لا يفطر، وإذا وقعت هذه المفطرات في نهار رمضان من صائم يجب عليه الصوم، ترتب على ذلك أربعة أمور: 1ـ الإثم. 2ـ فساد الصوم. 3ـ وجوب الإمساك بقية ذلك اليوم. 4ـ وجوب القضاء.



وإن كان الفطر بالجماع ترتب على ذلك أمر خامس وهو الكفارة.



ولكن يجب أن نعلم أن هذه المفطرات لا تفسد الصوم إلا بشروط ثلاثة:



1ـ العلم. 2ـ الذِّكر. 3ـ الإرادة.



فإذا تناول الصائم شيئاً من هذه المفطرات جاهلاً، فصيامه صحيح، سواء كان جاهلاً بالوقت، أو كان جاهلاً بالحكم، مثال الجاهل بالوقت: أن يقوم الرجل في آخر الليل، ويظن أن الفجر لم يطلع، فيأكل ويشرب ويتبيَّن أن الفجر قد طلع، فهذا صومه صحيح؛ لأنه جاهل بالوقت.



ومثال الجاهل بالحكم: أن يحتجم الصائم وهو لا يعلم أن الحجامة مفطرة، فيُقال له صومك صحيح. والدليل على ذلك قوله تعالى: {رَبَّنَا لاَ تُؤَاخِذْنَآ إِن نَّسِينَآ أَوْ أَخْطَأْنَا} [البقرة: 286] هذا من القرآن.



ومن السنة: حديث أسماء بنت أبي بكر رضي الله عنهما الذي رواه البخاري في صحيحه(6)، قالت: أفطرنا يوم غيم على عهد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلّم، ثم طلعت الشمس فصار إفطارهم في النهار، ولكنهم لا يعلمون بل ظنوا أن الشمس قد غربت ولم يأمرهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلّم بالقضاء، ولو كان القضاء واجباً لأمرهم به، ولو أمرهم به لنُقل إلينا. ولكن لو أفطر ظانًّا غروب الشمس وظهر أنها لم تغرب وجب عليه الإمساك حتى تغرب وصومه صحيح.



الشرط الثاني: أن يكون ذاكراً، وضد الذكر النسيان، فلو نسي الصائم فأكل أو شرب فصومه صحيح؛ لقوله تعالى: {رَبَّنَا لاَ تُؤَاخِذْنَآ إِن نَّسِينَآ أَوْ أَخْطَأْنَا} [البقرة: 286]، وقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلّم فيما رواه أبوهريرة رضي الله عنه: «مَن نسي وهو صائم فأكل أو شرب فليتم صومه فإنما أطعمه الله وسقاه»(7).



الشرط الثالث: الإرادة، فلو فعل الصائم شيئاً من هذه المفطرات بغير إرادة منه واختيار، فصومه صحيح، ولو أنه تمضمض ونزل الماء إلى بطنه بدون إرادة فصومه صحيح.



ولو أَكْرَه الرجلُ امرأته على الجماع ولم تتمكن من دفعه، فصومها صحيح؛ لأنها غير مريدة، ودليل ذلك قوله تعالى فيمن كفر مكرهاً: {مَن كَفَرَ بِاللَّهِ مِن بَعْدِ إيمَـانِهِ إِلاَّ مَنْ أُكْرِهَ وَقَلْبُهُ مُطْمَئِنٌّ بِالإِيمَـانِ} الآية [النحل: 106].



فإذا أُكْرِه الصائم على الفطر أو فعل مفطراً بدون إرادة، فلا شيء عليه وصومه صحيح.



س2: هل لقيام رمضان عدد معين أم لا؟



ج2: ليس لقيام رمضان عدد معين على سبيل الوجوب، فلو أن الإنسان قام الليل كله فلا حرج، ولو قام بعشرين ركعة أو خمسين ركعة فلا حرج، ولكن العدد الأفضل ما كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلّم يفعله، وهو إحدى عشرة ركعة أو ثلاث عشرة ركعة، فإن أم المؤمنين عائشة رضي الله عنها سُئِلت: كيف كان النبي يصلي في رمضان؟ فقالت: لا يزيد في رمضان ولا في غيره على إحدى عشرة ركعة(8)، ولكن يجب أن تكون هذه الركعات على الوجه المشروع، وينبغي أن يطيل فيها القراءة والركوع والسجود والقيام بعد الركوع والجلوس بين السجدتين، خلاف ما يفعله بعض الناس اليوم، يصليها بسرعة تمنع المأمومين أن يفعلوا ما ينبغي أن يفعلوه، والإمامة ولاية، والوالي يجب عليه أن يفعل ما هو أنفع وأصلح. وكون الإمام لا يهتم إلا أن يخرج مبكراً هذا خطأ، بل الذي ينبغي أن يفعل ما كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلّم يفعله من إطالة القيام والركوع والسجود والقعود حسب الوارد، ونكثر من الدعاء والقراءة والتسبيح وغير ذلك.



س3: إذا صلى الإنسان خلف إمام يزيد على إحدى عشرة ركعة، فهل يوافق الإمام أم ينصرف إذا أتم إحدى عشرة؟



ج3: السُّنَّة أن يوافق الإمام؛ لأنه إذا انصرف قبل تمام الإمام لم يحصل له أجر قيام الليل. والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلّم قال: «مَن قام مع الإمام حتى ينصرف كُتِبَ له قيام ليلة»(9). من أجل أن يحثنا على المحافظة على البقاء مع الإمام حتى ينصرف.



فإن الصحابة رضي الله عنهم وافقوا إمامهم في أمر زائد عن المشروع في صلاة واحدة، وذلك مع أمير المؤمنين عثمان بن عفان رضي الله عنه حين أتم الصلاة في مِنى في الحج، أي صلاَّها أربع ركعات، مع أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلّم وأبابكر وعمر وعثمان في أول خلافته، حتى مضى ثماني سنوات، كانوا يصلون ركعتين، ثم صلى أربعاً، وأنكر الصحابة عليه ذلك، ومع هذا كانوا يتبعونه يصلون معه أربعاً، فإذا كان هذا هدي الصحابة وهو الحرص على متابعة الإمام، فما بال بعض الناس إذا رأى الإمام زائداً عن العدد الذي كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلّم لا يزيد عليه وهو إحدى عشرة ركعة، انصرفوا في أثناء الصلاة، كما نشاهد بعض الناس في المسجد الحرام ينصرفون قبل الإمام بحجة أن المشروع إحدى عشرة ركعة.



س4: بعض الأشخاص يأكلون والأذان الثاني يؤذن في الفجر لشهر رمضان، فما هي صحة صومهم؟



ج4: إذا كان المؤذن يؤذن على طلوع الفجر يقيناً فإنه يجب الإمساك من حين أن يسمع المؤذن فلا يأكل أو يشرب.



أما إذا كان يؤذن عند طلوع الفجر ظنًّا لا يقيناً كما هو الواقع في هذه الأزمان فإن له أن يأكل ويشرب إلى أن ينتهي المؤذن من الأذان.



س5: كثير من الناس في رمضان أصبح همّهم الوحيد هو جلب الطعام والنوم، فأصبح رمضان شهر كسل وخمول، كما أن بعضهم يلعب في الليل وينام في النهار، فما توجيهكم لهؤلاء؟



ج5: أرى أن هذا في الحقيقة يتضمن إضاعة الوقت وإضاعة المال، إذا كان الناس ليس لهم هَمٌّ إلا تنويع الطعام، والنوم في النهار والسهر على أمور لا تنفعهم في الليل، فإن هذا لا شك إضاعة فرصة ثمينة ربما لا تعود إلى الإنسان في حياته، فالرجل الحازم هو الذي يتمشى في رمضان على ما ينبغي من النوم في أول الليل، والقيام في التراويح، والقيام آخر الليل إذا تيسر، وكذلك لا يسرف في المآكل والمشارب، وينبغي لمَن عنده القدرة أن يحرص على تفطير الصوام إما في المساجد، أو في أماكن أخرى؛ لأن مَن فطَّر صائماً له مثل أجره، فإذا فطَّر الإنسان إخوانه الصائمين، فإن له مثل أجورهم، فينبغي أن ينتهز الفرصة مَن أغناه الله تعالى حتى ينال أجراً كثيراً.



س6: بعض أئمة المساجد في رمضان يطيلون في الدعاء، وبعضهم يقصر، فما هو الصحيح؟



ج6: الصحيح ألا يكون غلواً ولا تقصيراً، فالإطالة التي تشق على الناس منهي عنها، فإن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلّم لمَّا بَلَغَه أن معاذ بن جبل أطال الصلاة في قومه غضب صلى الله عليه وسلّم غضباً لم يغضب في موعظة مثله قط، وقال لمعاذ بن جبل: «أفتَّان أنت يا معاذ»(10). فالذي ينبغي أن يقتصر على الكلمات الواردة، أو يزيد قليلاً لا يشق. ولا شك في أن الإطالة شاقة على الناس، وترهقهم ولاسيما الضعفاء منهم، ومن الناس من يكون وراءه أعمال ولا يحب أن ينصرف قبل الإمام ويشق عليه أن يبقى مع الإمام، فنصيحتي لإخواني الأئمة أن يكونوا بين بين، كذلك ينبغي أن يترك الدعاء أحياناً حتى لا يظن العامة أن القنوت واجب في الوتر.



س7: ما صحة حديث «أفطر الحاجم والمحجوم»(11)؟



ج7: هذا الحديث صحَّحه الإمام أحمد رحمه الله، وكذلك شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية، وابن القيم، وغيرهم من المحققين، وهو صحيح، وهو أيضاً مناسب من الناحية النظرية؛ لأن المحجوم يخرج منه دم كثير يضعف البدن، وإذا ضعف البدن احتاج إلى الغذاء، فإذا كان الصائم محتاجاً إلى الحجامة وحجم، قلنا: أفطرت فَكُل واشرب من أجل أن تعود قوة البدن، أما إذا كان غير محتاج، نقول له: لا تحتجم إذا كان الصيام فرضاً، وحينئذٍ نحفظ عليه قوَّته حتى يفطر.



س8: ما حكم ذهاب أهل جدة إلى مكة لصلاة التراويح؟



ج8: لا حرج في أن يذهب الإنسان إلى المسجد الحرام كي يصلي فيه التراويح؛ لأن المسجد الحرام مما يُشدُّ إليه الرِّحال، ولكن إذا كان الإنسان موظفاً أو كان إماماً في مسجد فإنه لا يدع الوظيفة أو يدع الإمامة ويذهب إلى الصلاة في المسجد الحرام، لأن الصلاة في المسجد الحرام سُنَّة. وأما القيام بالواجب الوظيفي فإنه واجب، ولا يمكن أن يُترك الواجب من أجل فعل السُّنَّة. وقد بلغني أن بعض الأئمة يتركون مساجدهم، ويذهبون إلى مكة من أجل الاعتكاف في المسجد الحرام أو من أجل صلاة التراويح، وهذا خطأ؛ لأن القيام بالواجب واجب. والذهاب إلى مكة لإقامة التراويح أو الاعتكاف ليس بواجب.



س9: ما حكم تتبُّع الأئمة الذين في أصواتهم جمال؟



ج9: أرى أنه لا بأس في ذلك، لكن الأفضل أن يصلي الإنسان في مسجده لأجل أن يجتمع الناس حول إمامهم وفي مساجدهم، ولأجل ألا تخلو المساجد من الناس، ولأجل ألا يكثر الزحام عند المسجد الذي تكون قراءة إمامه جيدة فيحدث من هذا ارتباك، وربما يحدث أمر مكروه، ربما يأتي إنسان يتلقف امرأة خرجت من هذا المسجد الذي فيه الناس بكثرة، ومع كثرة الناس والزحام ربما يخطفها وهي لا تشعر إلا بعد مسافة، ولهذا نحن نرى أن الإنسان يبقى في مسجده لِمَا في ذلك من عمارة المسجد وإقامة الجماعة فيه. واجتماع الجماعة على إمامهم والسلامة من الزحام والمشقَّة.



س10: هل سحب الدم بكثرة يؤدي إلى إفطار الصائم؟



ج10: سحب الدم بكثرة إذا كان يؤدي إلى ما تؤدي إليه الحجامة من ضعف البدن واحتياجه للغذاء، حكمه كحكم الحجامة، وأما ما يخرج بغير اختيار الإنسان مثل أن تجرح الرجل فتنزف دماً كثيراً فإن هذا لا يضر؛ لأنه بغير إرادة الإنسان.س 20 : هل سحب الدم بكثرة يؤدي إلى إفطار الصائم؟


ج10: سحب الدم بكثرة إذا كان يؤدي إلى ما تؤدي إليه الحجامة من ضعف البدن واحتياجه للغذاء، حكمه كحكم الحجامة، وأما ما يخرج بغير اختيار الإنسان مثل أن تجرح الرجل فتنزف دماً كثيراً فإن هذا لا يضر؛ لأنه بغير إرادة الإنسان.


س11: بالنسبة لصلاة التراويح في ليلة العيد، هل تكمل أم لا؟


ج11: إذا ثبت الهلال ليلة الثلاثين من رمضان، فإنها لا تقام صلاة التراويح، ولا صلاة القيام، وذلك لأن صلاة التراويح والقيام إنما هي في رمضان، فإذا ثبت خروج الشهر فإنها لا تقام، فينصرف الناس من مساجدهم إلى بيوتهم.


س12: هل للمعتكف في الحرم أن يخرج للأكل أو الشرب، وهل يجوز له الصعود إلى سطح المسجد لسماع الدروس؟


ج12: نعم.. يجوز للمعتكف في المسجد الحرام أو غيره أن يخرج للأكل والشرب إن لم يكن في إمكانه أن يحضرهما إلى المسجد، لأن هذا أمر لابدَّ منه، كما أنه سوف يخرج لقضاء الحاجة، وسوف يخرج للاغتسال من جنابة إذا كانت عليه الجنابة. وأما الصعود إلى سطح المسجد فهو أيضاً لا يضر؛ لأن الخروج من باب المسجد الأسفل إلى السطح ما هو إلا خطوات قليلة ويقصد به الرجوع إلى المسجد أيضاً، فليس في هذا بأس.


س13: شاب استمنى في رمضان جاهلاً بأنه يفطر وفي حالة غلبت عليه شهوته، فما الحكم؟


ج13: الحكم أنه لا شيء عليه، لأننا قررنا فيما سبق أنه لا يفطر الصائم إلا بثلاثة شروط: العلم ـ الذِّكْر ـ الإرادة. ولكني أقول: إنه يجب على الإنسان أن يصبر عن الاستمناء لأنه حرام؛ لقول الله تعالى: {وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ لِفُرُوجِهِمْ حَـافِظُونَ * إِلاَّ عَلَى أَزْوَاجِهِمْ أَوْ مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَـانُهُمْ فَإِنَّهُمْ غَيْرُ مَلُومِينَ * فَمَنِ ابْتَغَى وَرَآءَ ذلِكَ فَأُوْلَائِكَ هُمُ الْعَادُونَ } [المؤمنون: 5 ـ 7]. ولأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلّم قال: «يا معشر الشباب، مَن استطاع منكم الباءة فليتزوج، فإنه أغض للبصر، وأحصن للفرج، ومَن لم يستطع فعليه بالصوم»(12).


ولو كان الاستمناء جائزاً لأرشد إليه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلّم؛ لأنه أيسر على المكلف، ولأن الإنسان يجد فيه متعة، بخلاف الصوم ففيه مشقة، فلما عدل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلّم إلى الصوم، دلَّ هذا على أن الاستمناء ليس بجائز.


س14: ما حكم الصوم مع ترك الصلاة في رمضان؟


ج14: إن الذي يصوم ولا يصلي لا ينفعه صيامه ولا يُقْبَل منه ولا تبرَأ به ذمَّته. بل إنه ليس مطالباً به مادام لا يصلي؛ لأن الذي لا يصلي مثل اليهودي والنصراني، فما رأيكم أن يهوديًّا أو نصرانيًّا صام وهو على دينه، فهل يقبل منه؟ لا. إذن نقول لهذا الشخص: تب إلى الله بالصلاة وصم، ومَن تاب تاب الله عليه.


س15: يقول بعض الناس: إن الأشهُر جميعاً لا يُعْرَف دخولها كلها وخروجها بالرؤية، وبالتالي فإن المفروض إكمال عدة شعبان ثلاثين وكذا عدة رمضان.. فما حكم الشرع في مثل هذا القول؟


ج15: هذا القول ـ من جهة ـ أن الأشهر جميعاً لا يُعرف دخولها كلها وخروجها بالرؤية ليس بصحيح. بل إن رؤية جميع أهلة الشهور ممكنة، ولهذا قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلّم: «إذا رأيتموه فصوموا، وإذا رأيتموه فأفطروا»(13).


ولا يعلِّق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلّم شيئاً على أمر مستحيل، وإذا أمكن رؤية هلال شهر رمضان فإنه يمكن رؤية هلال غيره من الشهور.


وأما الفقرة الثانية في السؤال وهي أن المفروض إكمال عدة شعبان ثلاثين وكذلك عدة رمضان.. فصحيح أنه إذا غُمَّ علينا ولم نرَ الهلال، بل كان محتجباً بغيم أو قتر أو نحوهما فإننا نكمل عدة شعبان ثلاثين ثم نصوم، ونكمل عدة رمضان ثلاثين ثم نفطر. هكذا جاء الحديث عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلّم أنه قال: «صوموا لرؤيته، وأفطروا لرؤيته، فإن غُمَّ عليكم فعدّوا ثلاثين يوماً». وفي حديث آخر: «فأكملوا العدة ثلاثين»(14).


وعلى هذا فإذا كانت ليلة الثلاثين من شعبان وتراءى الناس الهلال ولم يروه فإنهم يكملون شعبان ثلاثين يوماً. وإذا كانت ليلة الثلاثين من رمضان فتراءى الناس الهلال ولم يروه، فإنهم يكملون عدة رمضان ثلاثين يوماً.


س16: ما هي الطريقة الشرعية التي يثبت بها دخول الشهر؟ وهل يجوز اعتماد حساب المراصد الفلكية في ثبوت الشهر وخروجه؟ وهل يجوز للمسلم أن يستعمل ما يسمى بـ(الدربيل) في رؤية الهلال؟


ج16: الطريقة الشرعية لثبوت دخول الشهر أن يتراءى الناس الهلال، وينبغي أن يكون ذلك ممن يوثق به في دينه وفي قوة نظره.


فإذا رأوه وجب العمل بمقتضى هذه الرؤية صوماً إن كان الهلال هلال رمضان، وإفطاراً إن كان الهلال هلال شوال، ولا يجوز اعتماد حساب المراصد الفلكية إذا لم يكن رؤية. فإن كان هناك رؤية ولو عن طريق المراصد الفلكية فإنها معتبرة لعموم قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلّم: «إذا رأيتموه فصوموا، وإذا رأيتموه فأفطروا»(15). أما مجرد الحساب فإنه لا يجوز العمل به ولا الاعتماد عليه.


وأما استعمال ما يسمى بـ(الدربيل) وهو المنظار المقرِّب في رؤية الهلال فلا بأس به، ولكن ليس بواجب؛ لأن الظاهر من السنة أن الاعتماد على الرؤية المعتادة لا على غيرها، ولكن لو استعمل فرآه من يوثق به فإنه يعمل بهذه الرؤية، وقد كان الناس قديماً يستعملون ذلك لمَّا كانوا يصعدون (المنائر) في ليلة الثلاثين من شعبان أو ليلة الثلاثين من رمضان فيتراءونه بواسطة هذا المنظار. على كل حال متى ثبتت رؤيته بأي وسيلة فإنه يجب العمل بمقتضى هذه الرؤية لعموم قوله صلى الله عليه وسلّم: «إذا رأيتموه فصوموا، وإذا رأيتموه فأفطروا»(16).


س17: هل يلزم المسلمين جميعاً في كل الدول الصيام برؤية واحدة؟ وكيف يصوم المسلمون في بعض بلاد الكفار التي ليس فيها رؤية شرعية؟


ج17: هذه المسألة اختلف فيها أهل العلم أي إذا رئي الهلال في بلد من بلاد المسلمين وثبتت رؤيته شرعاً، فهل يلزم بقية المسلمين أن يعملوا بمقتضى هذه الرؤية؟ فمن أهل العلم مَن قال إنه يلزمهم أن يعملوا بمقتضى هذه الرؤية، واستدلوا بعموم قوله تعالى: {فَمَن شَهِدَ مِنكُمُ الشَّهْرَ فَلْيَصُمْهُ وَمَن كَانَ مَرِيضًا أَوْ عَلَى سَفَرٍ فَعِدَّةٌ مِّنْ أَيَّامٍ أُخَرَ} [البقرة: 185]. ويقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلّم: «إذا رأيتموه فصوموا»(17). قالوا: والخطاب عام لجميع المسلمين. ومن المعلوم أنه لا يُراد به رؤية كل إنسان بنفسه؛ لأن هذا متعذر، وإنما المراد بذلك إذا رآه مَن يثبت برؤيته دخول الشهر. وهذا عام في كل مكان. وذهب آخرون من أهل العلم إلى أنه إذا اختلفت المطالع فلكل مكان رؤيته، وإذا لم تختلف المطالع فإنه يجب على مَن لم يروه إذا ثبتت رؤيته بمكان يوافقهم في المطالع أن يعملوا بمقتضى هذه الرؤية. واستدلَّ هؤلاء بنفس ما استدلَّ به الأولون فقالوا: إن الله تعالى يقول: {فَمَن شَهِدَ مِنكُمُ الشَّهْرَ فَلْيَصُمْهُ}. ومن المعلوم أنه لا يُراد بذلك رؤية كل إنسان بمفرده. فيعمل به في المكان الذي رئي فيه وفي كل مكان يوافقهم في مطالع الهلال. أما مَن لا يوافقهم في مطالع الهلال فإنه لم يره لا حقيقة ولا حكماً.. قالوا: وكذلك نقول في قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلّم: «إذا رأيتموه فصوموا، وإذا رأيتموه فأفطروا»(18). فإن مَن كان في مكان لا يوافق مكان الرائي في مطالع الهلال لم يكن رآه لا حقيقة ولا حكماً، قالوا: والتوقيت الشهري كالتوقيت اليومي. فكما أن البلاد تختلف في الإمساك والإفطار اليومي، فكذلك يجب أن تختلف في الإمساك والإفطار الشهري، ومن المعلوم أن الاختلاف اليومي له أثره باتفاق المسلمين، فمن كانوا في الشرق فإنهم يمسكون قبل مَن كانوا في الغرب، ويفطرون قبلهم أيضاً.


فإذا حكمنا باختلاف المطالع في التوقيت اليومي؛ فإن مثله تماماً في التوقيت الشهري.


ولا يمكن أن يقول قائل: إن قوله تعالى: {فَالانَ بَـشِرُوهُنَّ وَابْتَغُواْ مَا كَتَبَ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ وَكُلُواْ وَاشْرَبُواْ حَتَّى يَتَبَيَّنَ لَكُمُ الْخَيْطُ الأَبْيَضُ مِنَ الْخَيْطِ الأَسْوَدِ مِنَ الْفَجْرِ ثُمَّ أَتِمُّواْ الصِّيَامَ إِلَى الَّيْلِ} [البقرة: 187].


وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلّم: «إذا أقبل الليل من هاهنا، وأدبر النهار من هاهنا، وغربت الشمس فقد أفطر الصائم»(19). لا يمكن لأحد أن يقول إن هذا عام لجميع المسلمين في كل الأقطار.


وكذلك نقول في عموم قوله تعالى: {فَمَن شَهِدَ مِنكُمُ الشَّهْرَ فَلْيَصُمْهُ}، وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلّم: «إذا رأيتموه فصوموا، وإذا رأيتموه فأفطروا»(20).


وهذا القول كما ترى له قوَّته بمقتضى اللفظ والنظر الصحيح والقياس الصحيح أيضاً، قياس التوقيت الشهري على التوقيت اليومي.


وذهب بعض أهل العلم إلى أن الأمر معلَّق بولي الأمر في هذه المسألة، فمتى رأى وجوب الصوم أو الفطر مستنداً بذلك إلى مستند شرعي فإنه يعمل بمقتضاه؛ لئلا يختلف الناس ويتفرقوا تحت ولاية واحدة. واستدلَّ هؤلاء بعموم الحديث. «الصوم يوم يصوم الناس، والفطر يوم يفطر الناس»(21).


وهناك أقوال أخرى ذكرها أهل العلم الذين ينقلون الخلاف في هذه المسألة.


وأما الشق الثاني من السؤال وهو: كيف يصوم المسلمون في بلاد الكفار التي ليس بها رؤية شرعية؟ فإن هؤلاء يمكنهم أن يثبتوا الهلال عن طريق شرعي، وذلك بأن يتراءوا الهلال إذا أمكنهم ذلك، فإن لم يمكنهم هذا فإن قلنا بالقول الأول في هذه المسألة فإنه متى ثبتت رؤية الهلال في بلد إسلامي، فإنهم يعملون بمقتضى هذه الرؤية، سواء رأوه أو لم يروه.


وإذا قلنا بالقول الثاني، وهو اعتبار كل بلد بنفسه إذا كان يخالف البلد الآخر في مطالع الهلال، ولم يتمكنوا من تحقيق الرؤية في البلد الذي هم فيه، فإنهم يعتبرون أقرب البلاد الإسلامية إليهم، لأن هذا أعلى ما يمكنهم العمل به.


س18: إذا تيقن شخص من دخول الشهر برؤية الهلال ولم يستطع إبلاغ المحكمة فهل يجب عليه الصيام؟


ج18: اختلف العلماء في هذا، فمنهم من يقول إنه يلزمه الصيام، ومنهم من يقول إنه لا يلزمه وذلك بناءً على أن الهلال هو ما استهلَّ واشتهر بين الناس، أو أن الهلال هو ما رئي بعد غروب الشمس، سواء اشتهر بين الناس أم لم يشتهر.


والذي يظهر لي أن مَن رآه وتيقَّن من رؤيته وهو في مكان ناءٍ لم يشاركه أحد في الرؤية أو لم يشاركه أحد في الترائي، فإنه يلزمه الصوم؛ لعموم قوله تعالى: {فَمَن شَهِدَ مِنكُمُ الشَّهْرَ فَلْيَصُمْهُ} [البقرة: 185]. وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلّم: «إذا رأيتموه فصوموا» ولكن إن كان في البلد وشهد به عند المحكمة، وردت شهادته فإنه في هذه الحال يصوم سرًّا لئلا يعلن مخالفة الناس.


س19: هل ورد عن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلّم دعاء خاص يقوله مَن رأى الهلال؟ وهل يجوز لمن سمع خبر الهلال أن يدعو به ولو لم ير الهلال؟


ج19: نعم يقول: «الله أكبر.. اللهم أهلَّه علينا بالأمن والإيمان.. والسلامة والإسلام.. والتوفيق لما تحبه وترضاه. ربي وربك الله.. هلال خير ورشد».


فقد جاء في ذلك حديثان عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلّم فيهما مقال قليل. وظاهر الحديث أنه لا يدعى بهذا الدعاء إلا حين رؤية الهلال. أما من سمع به ولم يره فإنه لا يشرع له أن يقول ذلك.


س20: إذا لم يعلم الناس دخول الشهر إلا بعد مضي وقت من النهار فهل يجب عليهم إمساك بقية اليوم؟ أم قضاؤه؟


ج20: إذا علم الناس بدخول شهر رمضان في أثناء اليوم فإنه يجب عليهم الإمساك؛ لأنه ثبت أن هذا اليوم من شهر رمضان فوجب إمساكه. ولكن هل يلزمهم القضاء؟ أي قضاء هذا اليوم؟ في هذا خلاف بين أهل العلم فجمهور العلماء يرون أنه يلزمهم القضاء؛ لأنهم لم ينووا الصيام من أول اليوم بل مضى عليهم جزء من اليوم بلا نية، وقد قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلّم: «إنما الأعمال بالنيات، وإنما لكل امرأ ما نوى»(22).


وذهب بعض أهل العلم إلى أنه لا يلزمهم القضاء لأنهم كانوا مفطرين عن جهل والجاهل معذور بجهله، ولكن القضاء أحوط وأبرأ للذمة. وقد قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلّم: «دع ما يريبك إلى ما لا يريبك»(23) فما هو إلا يوم واحد وهو يسير لا مشقة فيه، وفيه راحة للنفس وطمأنينة للقلب
*

----------

